
Kicking neural network design automation into high gear - charlysl
https://news.mit.edu/2019/convolutional-neural-network-automation-0321
======
sanxiyn
If you want the paper, here it is:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.00332](https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.00332)

~~~
sgt101
Is there code?

Edit : 10 seconds later... [https://github.com/MIT-HAN-
LAB/ProxylessNAS](https://github.com/MIT-HAN-LAB/ProxylessNAS)

~~~
dhammack
Looks like only scoring code, not training :(

